

First human 'infected with computer virus' - foxtrot
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/10158517.stm

======
quant18
Not quite Snow Crash here.

And is he really "first"? There must be a baby somewhere who swallowed a
wireless flash drive.

------
ZXT
And I thought it was some kind of news.

------
ilkhd2
I knew an old man. who covered his PC with a plastic cover, to prevent from
catching viruses.

